# Do you do online surveys for money?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Can you let me know the ocmpanies you trust and use as desperate for a little extra cash.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

starfishtigger said:


> edigitalresearch are great  xx


Cannot find on the site where you'd sign up for surverys, etc - am I just being blind!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I do Toluna, Valued Opinions and Mums Opinions.  Oh and Pinecone research but they only take in every so often.  To Luna you get points which once you get so many can convert to vouchers other 2 you get so much for each survey but you need to get £10 to convert to a voucher


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I'm with consumer pulse www.consumerpulse.co.uk usually make about £12 a month tons of vouchers to choose from...
x

/links


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i do surveys for vouchers as many cant pay cash,

toluna
opinoin world
caio
tns
global test market 
panel base
pureprofile

to name afew try goggling them.. many you earn points to redeem !


----------

